
Crypt Editor - leet
https://github.com/alseambusher/crypt-editor
======
esseti
intresting. would be good to encrypt with the gpg key that already exists for
my user.

PS: i tried with sublime (as editor) on mac but it does not work.

~~~
leet
Fixed now.

~~~
esseti
pulled the last and tried but no luck. Am I missing smt? sublime is a symbolic
link on my mac, may be that a problem?

